# Cold Water Piranha's?!?!



## JustinRice (Feb 24, 2005)

There has been reports a few years ago of a Large RBP being caught in Lake Ontario. No one knows how long it has lived there or if there are any others in the water. I myself have had my piranhas in colder water then recommended due to power outages and broken heaters.

I was thinking of conducting a little experiment, i was going to set up and outdoor pond in my back yard and try to raise some baby reds. I live in newfoundland canada which we endure probably the most unpredictable and versatile weather in the world. One day we could have snow and then 3 days later you may be able to go out with shorts on. The average winter cold day is about -5 Degrees C.

I was planning on starting this experiment in the depths of the summer months. I figure this would be the best Plan because the piranhas are use to warm waters of the aquarium, then they would slowly be able to adjust to the climate.

As far as i know there has been no experiment like this ever conducted and i am interested to know the answer.

I have also included a poll just to see what people 
Any feedback or ideas or questions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks, Justin


----------



## Pnewb (Apr 10, 2006)

heh. experiments are always nice
i hypothesize frozen Ps will result


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

http://opefe.com/cold1.html


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

They will not survive winter. It has already been tested and known. The info is available at opefe......

The piranhas caught are tank specimans that have been released or pacu......most likely....


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Are you sure that these are piranhas that are caught in Lake Ontario? A lot of times people release their pet pacu because they get too large in fish tanks. Then a fisherman will catch them, and the news reporters will call them "Huge Piranha" because they are in the same family, and they don't know. Then they spread all this false information to the public, and that's how laws form that makes it illegal to own piranhas in some states.

I voted not to conduct the experiment and that there is not a chance of them living. I strongly believe that a piranha would not survive the cold weather your describe. You can always try it of course, but I think we all know what the outcome would be. 
~Taylor~


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

Taylor pretty much summed it up.


----------



## JustinRice (Feb 24, 2005)

Well i have read the OPEFE's article and i am still not content with the answer. I don't believe the fish were given enough time to adjust to the temperature accordingly. The details on the experiment are minimal and they do not specify how fast the temperature was being reduced. This experiment seems to only deal with if Piranha's could survive in local waters in the wild. Meaning they would have to catch live food and compete with the other fish. If they were in a private pool where they could be fed regularly and have sufficient time to adjust to the climate conditions over the time of a complete season.

That is very possible it was a pacu everyone knows the way the media is. But without either of us seeing the fish we will have to give them the benefit of the doubt and believe it is a Piranha, as hard as that may be. I myself would almost hope that the p's would not survive this experiment. Just for the simple fact some punks would set out to let the beast live in our enviroment killing all local fish. This would also endanger the hobby for everyone else in north america, probably causing more laws and restrictions on the average hobbist.

Justin


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Why would you want to submit your fish to this?


----------



## JustinRice (Feb 24, 2005)

DrZoidberg said:


> Why would you want to submit your fish to this?


I would not submit my current fish to this obviously...... I love them way to much!









I would purchase some new baby RBP's. They are inexpensive and i wouldn't be bonded to them. If the fish was looking in REAL hard shape i would abort the mission and return them to an indoor aquarium.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

I can save you the experiment Justin. I had 4 small red bellys when I fisrt started. I kept them in the basement and never really care for them. To make a long story short, they were fine all summer when the temperature was warm, during the fall, the temperature was getting colder, the fishes would eat less and were less active(due to the cold water of course) and in the winter they just simply died.

All you are doing with this experiment is ensuring that your pygos will have a long, very painfull death.

Hater


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

its ur decision bro.....if u want to its cool go ahead and do it...I wouldn't....i had my piranhas live in 55F water this past winter as my heater took a shitter....they lived through it jus fine and oncei got my new heater i raised my temp up gradually by 3-4 degrees and by a day and half l8er it finally got up to 75 ish and they were back to their vibrant colors and eating. i think they'll live for a while, but why buy piranhas knowing the chance of em dying is a possibility and not caring.....its a bad husbandry to this hobby..... plus a waste of perfectly good P's even though they may cost $4 only...I say save the money and buy something useful for em.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

> This experiment seems to only deal with if Piranha's could survive in local waters in the wild. Meaning they would have to catch live food and compete with the other fish. If they were in a private pool where they could be fed regularly and have sufficient time to adjust to the climate conditions over the time of a complete season.


Your experiement doesnt seem to have any worthwhile point to it. You said yourself, the fish in your experiment will have time to adjust to any temperature fluctuations, and they wouldnt have to hunt at all. It all seems a little pointless. What are you actually trying to achieve?

All thats going to hapen is that eventually your p's will not beable to stand the cold temps and they'l die, probably within a short space of time.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> JustinRice Posted Today, 07:09 AM
> Well i have read the OPEFE's article and i am still not content with the answer. I don't believe the fish were given enough time to adjust to the temperature accordingly. The details on the experiment are minimal and they do not specify how fast the temperature was being reduced. This experiment seems to only deal with if Piranha's could survive in local waters in the wild. Meaning they would have to catch live food and compete with the other fish. If they were in a private pool where they could be fed regularly and have sufficient time to adjust to the climate conditions over the time of a complete season.
> 
> That is very possible it was a pacu everyone knows the way the media is. But without either of us seeing the fish we will have to give them the benefit of the doubt and believe it is a Piranha, as hard as that may be. I myself would almost hope that the p's would not survive this experiment. Just for the simple fact some punks would set out to let the beast live in our enviroment killing all local fish. This would also endanger the hobby for everyone else in north america, probably causing more laws and restrictions on the average hobbist.


Justin, Justin, Justin. The articles cites laboratory tests that are more stringent than your ideas.

For the record, I have kept P. nattereri in a man-made pond in Southern California back in 1966. They didn't survive even in the winter time there. I covered this quite extensively in the Oregon Legislature hearings in 1993 and again most recently when Oregon again tried to ban them.

So before you dismiss actual research work, think over carefully what you are stating. BTW, the Ontario fish was P. nattereri that was examined by W.L. Fink. It was an aquariuim specimen released and quite dead from the cold.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

sorry! but piranha are for pets not for test animal or anything els.


----------



## JustinRice (Feb 24, 2005)

hastatus said:


> sorry! but piranha are for pets not for test animal or anything els.


Just wondering what is your highest level of education achieved ? you got to have the worst english and grammer i have ever seen!

















Justin


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> i beleive


Yours ain't that great either.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

JustinRice said:


> sorry! but piranha are for pets not for test animal or anything els.


Just wondering what is your highest level of education you achieved ? you got to have the worst english and grammer i have ever seen!

















Justin
[/quote]

I'm glad to hear this Justin. I'm a big piranha fan and just hate to see some ps destined for failure. I'm sure you had good intentions with the experiment.

Look at it this way Justin, saved you money, time and energy spent on this experiment.

Hater

P.S. by the way Justin. Don't get the apple snails, they will eat your plants man. And the pleco is still alive.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

JustinRice said:


> sorry! but piranha are for pets not for test animal or anything els.


Just wondering what is your highest level of education achieved ? you got to have the worst english and grammer i have ever seen!

















Justin
[/quote]

what are you trying to say?? that you are better then me/??







noone are perfect and diffinetly you are NOT.


----------



## JustinRice (Feb 24, 2005)

hastatus said:


> sorry! but piranha are for pets not for test animal or anything els.


Just wondering what is your highest level of education achieved ? you got to have the worst english and grammer i have ever seen!

















Justin
[/quote]

what are you trying to say?? that you are better then me/??







noone are perfect and diffinetly you are NOT.








[/quote]

Enough Said

haha sorry I didn't mean to upset you just a little fun. Your obviously better then me!







Really i am only carrying on chill!









Justin


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

sorry dude! you just dont joke around with other people english and grammer! as a matter of fact English are my second Lang. so it normal that i'm not typing it right.

again as a piranha fan, i really thing you shouldn't do cold water with piranha at all. but that just me


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

taylorhedrich said:


> *Are you sure that these are piranhas that are caught in Lake Ontario?* A lot of times people release their pet pacu because they get too large in fish tanks. Then a fisherman will catch them, and the news reporters will call them "Huge Piranha" because they are in the same family, and they don't know. Then they spread all this false information to the public, and that's how laws form that makes it illegal to own piranhas in some states.
> 
> I voted not to conduct the experiment and that there is not a chance of them living. I strongly believe that a piranha would not survive the cold weather your describe. You can always try it of course, but I think we all know what the outcome would be.
> ~Taylor~


ive seen it one the news with actual footage of the fish. it happened a couple times. the news as usual blew it up into some big becareful when swimming epidemic


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Now that we all have had fun, to answer your question Justin, I don't really remember much about the single piranha catch that Fink examined. I checked my library for the newspaper clipping and couldn't come up with it. So it may just be in a box somewhere else. From what I recall, the fish was around 6 inches and Fink commented that it had more bones (serrae number) than wild caught. That indicated an aquarium specimen. As for how long was it in the water? No idea and I don't recall the artilce stating anything to indicate it as well.


----------



## JustinRice (Feb 24, 2005)

Hey Guys thanks for the info!

Also frank what is the deal with the extra bones? Aquarium raised Piranha's have a different skelton the wild raised ones? Sorry if that is a stupid question or i interpreted that wrong. But its the first i have heard of anything like this. sounds interesting!









Thanks again

Justin


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

hastatus said:


> Now that we all have had fun, to answer your question Justin, I don't really remember much about the single piranha catch that Fink examined. I checked my library for the newspaper clipping and couldn't come up with it. So it may just be in a box somewhere else. From what I recall, the fish was around 6 inches and Fink commented that it had more bones (serrae number) than wild caught. That indicated an aquarium specimen. As for how long was it in the water? No idea and I don't recall the artilce stating anything to indicate it as well.


is this reguarding the lake ontario specimin caught?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

JustinRice said:


> Also frank what is the deal with the extra bones? Aquarium raised Piranha's have a different skelton the wild raised ones? Sorry if that is a stupid question or i interpreted that wrong. But its the first i have heard of anything like this. sounds interesting!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe this would be caused by a genetic defect probably from inbreeding.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> QUOTE(JustinRice @ May 21 2006, 10:56 AM)
> 
> Also frank what is the deal with the extra bones? Aquarium raised Piranha's have a different skelton the wild raised ones? Sorry if that is a stupid question or i interpreted that wrong. But its the first i have heard of anything like this. sounds interesting!
> 
> ...


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> sorry! but piranha are for pets not for test animal or anything els.


this comes from a man who put 3 manny's together when everyone said dont do it, it wont work, and what happend on your TEST , oh yeah one got killed


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Dr Dope Posted Today, 12:20 PM
> QUOTE(2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY @ May 21 2006, 11:12 AM)
> 
> sorry! but piranha are for pets not for test animal or anything els.
> ...


The more important issue is, he is giving good advice now.


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

hastatus said:


> > Dr Dope Posted Today, 12:20 PM
> > QUOTE(2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY @ May 21 2006, 11:12 AM)
> >
> > sorry! but piranha are for pets not for test animal or anything els.
> ...


yeah, if you say so frank


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

i wouldnt do it- as soon as the water is below 70 degrees they will be seriouslly stressed and it will only be a matter of time before they die


----------



## cory (Jan 31, 2006)

I had my igniter go out in my house in 15 degree weather here in Wisconsin twice now over the past several years and my RB was upsidedown the one time and and flat on its side the other. You could see your breath both times and I could bet you the water was in the close to freezing point. The water was sooo cold it hurt my hand when changing out the water. Id have to say it was in the mid to high 30's and the fish was revived the first time by putting it in a pale of warm water instantly. You would have think the shock would have killed it but the fish instantly came to life and jumpped completly out of the bucket and landed back in it. The second time I did a 1/2 water change with warm water and it came back to life within a minute or two. Its almost imposible to kill one of these guys. By the way this fish is still alive and kickin and its close to its seventh birthday.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> 243me Posted Today, 12:40 PM
> I had my igniter go out in my house in 15 degree weather here in Wisconsin twice now over the past several years and my RB was upsidedown the one time and and flat on its side the other. You could see your breath both times and I could bet you the water was in the close to freezing point. The water was sooo cold it hurt my hand when changing out the water. Id have to say it was in the mid to high 30's and the fish was revived the first time by putting it in a pale of warm water instantly. You would have think the shock would have killed it but the fish instantly came to life and jumpped completly out of the bucket and landed back in it. The second time I did a 1/2 water change with warm water and it came back to life within a minute or two. Its almost imposible to kill one of these guys. By the way this fish is still alive and kickin and its close to its seventh birthday.


Interesting. And what would have been the result had you not changed its circumstances in your opinion?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

243me said:


> I had my igniter go out in my house in 15 degree weather here in Wisconsin twice now over the past several years and my RB was upsidedown the one time and and flat on its side the other. You could see your breath both times and I could bet you the water was in the close to freezing point. The water was sooo cold it hurt my hand when changing out the water. Id have to say it was in the mid to high 30's and the fish was revived the first time by putting it in a pale of warm water instantly. You would have think the shock would have killed it but the fish instantly came to life and jumpped completly out of the bucket and landed back in it. The second time I did a 1/2 water change with warm water and it came back to life within a minute or two. Its almost imposible to kill one of these guys. By the way this fish is still alive and kickin and its close to its seventh birthday.


What you are describing is what happens when these fish are in water in the mid 50's. I would guess that this was the temp of your tank. Franks site OPEFE has an description of behavior at different temps...and (correct me if I am wrong Frank...this is just what I remember)...I think they died when the temp was in the low 50's.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I had my igniter go out in my house in 15 degree weather here in Wisconsin twice now over the past several years and my RB was upsidedown the one time and and flat on its side the other. You could see your breath both times and I could bet you the water was in the close to freezing point. The water was sooo cold it hurt my hand when changing out the water. Id have to say it was in the mid to high 30's and the fish was revived the first time by putting it in a pale of warm water instantly. You would have think the shock would have killed it but the fish instantly came to life and jumpped completly out of the bucket and landed back in it. The second time I did a 1/2 water change with warm water and it came back to life within a minute or two. Its almost imposible to kill one of these guys. By the way this fish is still alive and kickin and its close to its seventh birthday.


What you are describing is what happens when these fish are in water in the mid 50's. I would guess that this was the temp of your tank. Franks site OPEFE has an description of behavior at different temps...and (correct me if I am wrong Frank...this is just what I remember)...I think they died when the temp was in the low 50's.
[/quote]

I had to move my entire collection last october.........14 plus fish tanks, it was very cold and rainy. I had one fill day to do this. About 8 am first load of fish goes, I had 7-8 large pygos in (2) 55 gallon rubbermaid tubs.

Like a complete moron I put the cans in the bed of my pick up and drive 30 minutes at freeway speeds with lids on the cans. Almost all fish appeared dead upon arrival. After warming the water, the reds were gone , dead never moved, one of the cariba dead never moved, the ternetzi varients actually never really slowed down. Slowly warming the water brought a few back around, but the loss was 3 fish.......the only loss in the move. I attribute the loss to 100% tempature.............


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Their mobility and ability to feed was hampered at 50 or so degrees. Below 50F they died. Oregon water is usually at 47F at night, warming to about mid 70F during the day. Of course winter water is much colder than 47F. Moreso at lower depths.

P. nattereri (Ternetzi) is found in much cooler water (not talking about Oregon temp), but not found in areas where S. maculatus is found in even colder water. So if you hear of someone bragging that they keep their fish in cool water and it happens to be either of these two varients, it ain't nothing new.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Like i said when my P's were in the 55 degree water they made it thru fine, but there colors weren't good and they would tilt on their sides time to time, but they made it through very well i thought as i didn't raise the temp too drastically....In the winter time my house temp is usually between 55-65 F, so at the time it must of cooled down to my room temp.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

justin u got any links?

and wheres the "ur an idiot" choice?

lol


----------



## JustinRice (Feb 24, 2005)

rocker said:


> justin u got any links?
> 
> and wheres the "ur an idiot" choice?
> 
> lol


Links for what?

and if i had a "ur an idiot" choice and you voted that one..... the only thing getting rocked would be your jaw bone rocker!!!









Justin!


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

kids keep the fighting down now


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

JustinRice said:


> justin u got any links?
> 
> and wheres the "ur an idiot" choice?
> 
> lol


Links for what?

and if i had a "ur an idiot" choice and you voted that one..... the only thing getting rocked would be your jaw bone rocker!!!









Justin!
[/quote]
LOL

im just playin with you.

Links for th piranha caught in Lake Ontario.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Dr Dope said:


> sorry! but piranha are for pets not for test animal or anything els.


this comes from a man who put 3 manny's together when everyone said dont do it, it wont work, and what happend on your TEST , oh yeah one got killed








[/quote]

putting 3 manny is CO-HAB not TESTING......if you dont know that whole story then keep you mouth shut


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY Posted Today, 08:01 PM
> QUOTE(Dr Dope @ May 21 2006, 01:20 PM)
> 
> QUOTE(2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY @ May 21 2006, 11:12 AM)
> ...


So said the goat to the shoe it was co-habing with until it ate it.:rasp:

Just messin' with you. When you get a chance take a look at this article. You can also do a google search one the word "cohabitation" you'll be surprized to see how many references there are to gay couples. Or just add the word "fish conhabitation" and it will take you to many loose applications of it, mostly dealing with disease/parasites.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

hastatus said:


> Their mobility and ability to feed was hampered at 50 or so degrees. Below 50F they died. Oregon water is usually at 47F at night, warming to about mid 70F during the day. Of course winter water is much colder than 47F. Moreso at lower depths.
> 
> P. nattereri (Ternetzi) is found in much cooler water (not talking about Oregon temp), but not found in areas where S. maculatus is found in even colder water. So if you hear of someone bragging that they keep their fish in cool water and it happens to be either of these two varients, it ain't nothing new.


I hear ya Frank, it was a stupid move on my part, to throw them in the back of the truck, and put the hammer down at 75 mph.........Between two pick up trucks I had to move all those tanks, stands, filters...fish etc....Needless to say all other fish enjoyed comfort of the cab during the move.

Took about 20 hours to do all this, 45 minutes to the new house and 45 minutes back, draining and reiflling was the killer.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> sorry! but piranha are for pets not for test animal or anything els.


this comes from a man who put 3 manny's together when everyone said dont do it, it wont work, and what happend on your TEST , oh yeah one got killed








[/quote]

putting 3 manny is CO-HAB not TESTING......if you dont know that whole story then keep you mouth shut








[/quote]
all 'cohabing' is testing IMO. "U never know until u try" sound familiar?



> HEY~ just woundering have anyone done and success with it??? i got 3 6" in my 125g...and i know they should keep it solitay,but you dont know after you try it. i dont know how long will last...but i'll keep it update and POST pic later...


when u put ur manny together it wasnt even cohabing, to me it was seeing how long they could tolerate each other.

so really it was a test to see if it would work,


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> sorry! but piranha are for pets not for test animal or anything els.


this comes from a man who put 3 manny's together when everyone said dont do it, it wont work, and what happend on your TEST , oh yeah one got killed








[/quote]

putting 3 manny is CO-HAB not TESTING......if you dont know that whole story then keep you mouth shut








[/quote]
all 'cohabing' is testing IMO. "U never know until u try" sound familiar?



> HEY~ just woundering have anyone done and success with it??? i got 3 6" in my 125g...and i know they should keep it solitay,but you dont know after you try it. i dont know how long will last...but i'll keep it update and POST pic later...


when u put ur manny together it wasnt even cohabing, to me it was seeing how long they could tolerate each other.

so really it was a test to see if it would work,
[/quote]





















exactly


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Frank ive been thinking about this for some time now.
During floods in the raining season, wouldnt the water temperature sink quite substantially?
I believe Piranhas can cope with differing whater temperatures (ofc not to the degree in this experiment), from raining season to the droughts.
Just another one of the several hardships these amazing creatures have to endure.
Is there any record showing the differences in water temperature from the two season?


----------



## WolfFace (Nov 2, 2004)

JustinRice said:


> I would purchase some new baby RBP's. They are inexpensive and i wouldn't be bonded to them. If the fish was looking in REAL hard shape i would abort the mission and return them to an indoor aquarium.


What's REAL bad shape? I bet they'll die during the night very early in the experiment. And you won't know what's coming since it's nice and warm during the day.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Honestly, you could fine better things to do with your assets.


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

I think you're wrong wolfFace. Water retains heat very well. So if it's at an acceptable temperature during the day, the temperature may not drop too much overnight. 
Either way, they'll die when fall comes.


----------



## JustinRice (Feb 24, 2005)

This is for you rocker baby..









http://www.professorslake.com/history.htm


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

lmao i knew someone was gonna post that.

I was googling up some things yesterday and came across that lol


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> C0Rey Posted Today, 03:53 AM
> Frank ive been thinking about this for some time now.
> During floods in the raining season, *wouldnt the water temperature sink quite substantially?*
> I believe Piranhas can cope with differing whater temperatures (ofc not to the degree in this experiment), from raining season to the droughts.
> ...


Actually no. There is less than a 2degee flucuation in temperature between rain water and river. As for standing pools (drought in open area) yes, the water does get hotter, thus the die off in summer time.


----------



## JustinRice (Feb 24, 2005)

Hey Frank how many Piranha's die off during the dry season? are their just fish floating everwhere or do you need to be searching to find them?

Justin


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

JustinRice said:


> Hey Frank how many Piranha's die off during the dry season? are their just fish floating everwhere or do you need to be searching to find them?
> 
> Justin


alot of fish die during the dry season. Fish will be consumed by predators though.


----------



## SharkAquarium (May 16, 2003)

JustinRice said:


> Hey Frank how many Piranha's die off during the dry season? are their just fish floating everwhere or do you need to be searching to find them?
> 
> Justin


There are many areas that over the entire region that get cut off when the water receeds. They as the water evaporates, and its volume is reduced, and it gets hot other land based predators assemble for the feast >(nothing goes to waste !).

I stumbled on an area like this once in Brasil, and have pictures of large catfish, piranha, and cichlids, floating in 100 degree water, dead and dying. (PS THAT'S where you better be careful of walking and the piranha!!)

Another time in Peru we found a small stream drying up, and there were thousands of small fish (tetras and killies, mostly) still barely moving, looking like they were just drained out a bowl of soup.

Another time I was discussing this with Dave Schlesser, and he once told be about seeing the Rio Orosa so low that it was cut off from the main Amazon channel, and the entire surface of full of dead fish, as far as the eye could see.

Bottom line,,,,,,,, it's a part of the natural cycle in that part of the world.

g


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

hastatus said:


> > C0Rey Posted Today, 03:53 AM
> > Frank ive been thinking about this for some time now.
> > During floods in the raining season, *wouldnt the water temperature sink quite substantially?*
> > I believe Piranhas can cope with differing whater temperatures (ofc not to the degree in this experiment), from raining season to the droughts.
> ...


thanks, thats alot less than i expected.
yeah i guess the pools can get extremely tempered.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Sorry it won't work... you should read this anyway: http://opefe.com/cold1.html


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

To enhance George's remarks here is a photo sent to my Labbish Chao.


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

try putting a few heaters in the pond and maybe it will work


----------



## JustinRice (Feb 24, 2005)

piranha dude said:


> try putting a few heaters in the pond and maybe it will work


I would hope it would, I know it would definlty influence my heat and light bill..... Also i am 100% sure it woudl work then.... unless them damn crows got them!
















Justin


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

don't do it, how would you like to be put on top of a snow covered mountain with nothing to stay warm?


----------



## awfraser (May 13, 2006)

i think this is a smashing idea everyone is hating on it and no ones has actully done it so i say do that sh*t and see what happens.there just fish man and alot of peoplethinks its not right but what ever DO IT!!!!!!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

awfraser said:


> i think this is a smashing idea everyone is hating on it and no ones has actully done it so i say do that sh*t and see what happens.there just fish man and alot of peoplethinks its not right but what ever DO IT!!!!!!


If you've read the entire thread you will see that Frank (hastatus) has already conducted the experiement, or knows somebody who conducted the experiment. He posted the link to the results and outcome.
~Taylor~


----------



## JustinRice (Feb 24, 2005)

Unfortunatly as hard as we try to find something frank doesn't know..... we never succeed!







We will still try to stump him though!







Also frank if your still checking this forum i was wondering do you currently have any P's as pets in your home?! If so what kind and could we see pics.... i am sure it would be quite an astonishing set up! maybe a few photos









-Justin


----------

